# Tutorial : Create Urban Style Artwork/Wallpaper using Gimp



## Dark Star (Jul 23, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/19858_zx0z4/Urban%20Girl%20Preview.png *www.imgx.org/files/19857_u58tt/Contaminated%20Bravo%20Preview.png

Check the Urban Art Tutorial here* *www.techenclave.com/guides-and-tutorials/tutorial-create-urban-style-artwork-wallpaper-115553.html*

Please digg the Tutorial here **digg.com/linux_unix/Tutorial_Create_Urban_Style_Artwork_Wallpaper_using_Gimp

Regards
*


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey second one is so cool, stumbled the link

Why did u use openoffice ?


----------



## net_addict (Jul 24, 2008)

thnks a lot .. will give it a try .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 24, 2008)

The download link is at the bottom of Tutorial.. Also I used oOO for writing the Tutorial 

*
Download HD PNG Wallpaper Pack  : Blue Urban Art Wallpaper Pack 16: 9 WS |  Dancing Urban Girl Pack 16:9 WS | Contaminate Bravo Wallpaper Pack 4:3 Normal
*


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 25, 2008)

gr8 tutorial 'Dark Star'!!!! thanks a lot. now i can create my own groovy wallpapers.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## jipinm (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks....
Thanks...........
thanks...................


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2008)

Dark_Star@techenclave said:
			
		

> Linux User : /home/<user-name>/.gimp/brushes/
> *Windows User : X:/Program Files/Gimp/Brushes*



Windows have backslashes in path.. 
So, it should be Windows User : X:\Program Files\Gimp\Brushes

Any way.... Great tutorial..  ::cheers::


----------

